
A platform helping friends in different locations coming together - dennis_TT
http://www.trooptravel.com
======
dennis_TT
Hi Hacker News Community!

Here's our project's explanation:

PROBLEM I have a lot of friends living in different locations. Once-in-a-while
I want to meet up with them. I don't really care WHERE to meet but THAT we
meet. I was missing a page which quickly analyses different flights and
recommends places to meet with my friends.

WHAT WE DO So we built this very first version of a platform which recommends
places to meet based on your starting locations. We already gathered quite
some interesting results where it is up to 60% cheaper for 2 people to fly to
a 3rd location rather than 1 travelling to the other. Concretely, we had one
traveler from Madrid and 1 from Barcelona which could save 56% of the total
flight costs if both are meeting in Ibiza rather than one traveling to the
other!

WHY WE DO WHAT WE DO We believe that in our "online" world, the in-person
meetings will become more and more important and we just tried to build a tool
which facilitates the process.

SOURCE OF DATA We are using live data through the API from www.skyscanner.com.
Thus, the prices you see are real prices.

BUGS It might be buggy (especially on Firefox) but we believe that it already
gives a value to groups of friends based in different locations.

HELP NEEDED! We would love to get your comments on functionalities which you
would like to see in a platform like this.

Thanks for your support and feedback! Dennis www.trooptravel.com

